# Enco 20% off 2 day sale



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Use code 2DAYSALE for 20% off $99 or more order. Ends Friday.

I have bought equipment from enco including taps, drills, abrasives and leadscrews. Good service.

Enco - Guaranteed Lowest Prices on Machinery, Tools and Shop Supplies

Bill


----------

